# D 12 to 18" single, no longer an option......



## grouser (Jun 12, 2014)

I have taken my d12 from the swim in home to RV into a 18" single many times, 
since latest upgrade, doing this I run setup and 18" is an option among several others, but it will not let me choose it. Any Advice would be helpful.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

get SL dish
or follow that thread how-to-make-SL-from-PhaseIII-dish


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

You have to go into sat setup and set "multiswitch" first, then it will allow you to select the 18in round dish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

and in order for the setting to "take" or saved, you must have a fully functional and peaked round dish


----------

